# hang tags - sizing tag vs branding tag



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

I came across a couple of other threads inquiring about hang tags, but the other threads seemed to deal in paper hang tags that are attached to the garment rather than cloth hang tags that go in place of the sizing tag. 

so, are there any good sources for companies that do custom cloth hangtags/stitching as well as screenprinting?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It sounds like you might have your terminology confused. "Cloth" and "in place of the sizing tag" sounds like you mean a neck label? Once it's stitched in it ceases being a hang tag.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah, I actually meant a woven tags, like the ones found at clothinglabels4u.com (I think). I'm wondering if there are companies that will make the woven labels and sew them on the shirts for you.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Generally those are two separate companies, but some companies who _sell_ the shirts will also sew the tags in for you.


----------



## babymonkeyny (Mar 9, 2008)

Some companies offer "private labeling" where you order their tees and they will sew in your tags for a small fee per tee.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

got any links that provide this "private labeling" service?


----------



## babymonkeyny (Mar 9, 2008)

check out www.latsportswear.com They wholesale men's, women's, children and dog apparel and also offer Private labeling.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gaseousclay said:


> got any links that provide this "private labeling" service?


TSC Apparel will relabel any of the MANY blank t-shirt brands they sell with your own labels for a small fee (you provide the labels).

Also many manufacturers that sell direct (continental, alternative apparel, article1, Alstyle, etc) will relabel their blanks at high enough quantities.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Sun Apparel will relabel too.

We refer a lot of our customers to NW Tag to get custom woven labels.

Custom apparel labels, hang tags, clothing care content labels and accessories for garments and textiles


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks this helped me out big


----------

